# Can you have IUI privately and how much does it cost?



## Trying4ever

I am on 6 months of clomid on the NHS and my FU appointment will be in mid-August where 3 rounds of IUI will probably be discussed. I really dont think I can wait that long and if I am unsuccessful on 3 rounds of clomid I want to start on IUI.

So I am thinking of going private for IUI as I really cant wait till August...is that allowed? Do I tell the dr what treatment I have had so far? Will it matter that I am also being treated on NHS? Does anyone know of any good clinics and how much the total cost is? Does it include consultation and drugs aswell? I was thinking it would cost us £2000-£3000 to go private which we cant afford right now....but maybe thats IVF?
Can anyone please help? Thanks


----------



## CareBear

Do you mind if I ask why you don't want to give the clomid the full six months before moving onto IUI? Are you on clomid because you don't ovulate?


----------



## Clueless

I am not eligable for NHS IUI treatment as my local PCT won't fund as my partner has a son, so have been offered an appointment where the NHS treatment takes place for £500 plus £58.66 for meds. I'm sure it'll all depends on what is available in your area. It may be different for a private only place? 

Also I'd keep anyone who is treating you informed of everything. Not sure if that is any help?


----------



## Clueless

PS just seen your other thread... there's no harm in finding out what is available, but speak to someone who can give you some professional advice too :hugs:


----------



## JASMAK

It is all private here, and is not funded in the least (kind of wish I lived in the UK) and it is about $350 (not including the drugs and sperm wash) per try.


----------



## Trying4ever

CareBear said:


> Do you mind if I ask why you don't want to give the clomid the full six months before moving onto IUI? Are you on clomid because you don't ovulate?


Because I really dont think that if it doesnt work after 3 months then why would it work after 6? My research on here has also shown that most people either fall preg on clomid after 1st month (if right dose) or not at all....

I think I was ovulating so again I think its the sperm motility problem which IUI should help with. I just want to take control of my life. I have seen too many discrepancies in these PCT postcode lotteries etc and am willing to pay for IUI if its around £600. Someone once said that paying for a pivate consultation...even 2 months forward was worth the stress and anxiety that you would feel having waited for the NHS one. I think thats how I feel.


----------



## Trying4ever

Clueless said:


> I am not eligable for NHS IUI treatment as my local PCT won't fund as my partner has a son, so have been offered an appointment where the NHS treatment takes place for £500 plus £58.66 for meds. I'm sure it'll all depends on what is available in your area. It may be different for a private only place?
> 
> Also I'd keep anyone who is treating you informed of everything. Not sure if that is any help?

You know thats not a bad price...which hospital is that with if you dont mind me asking...you can private message me if you want. I would appreciate that. 

I'm finding it a nightmare trying to get private advice here in essex. I rang private hospital in Brentwood and they said that I would have to get a referral letter from my Gp even though it woudl be the same consultant as my NHS treatment! I dont get it...anyway i'll do it to get the ball rolling.


----------



## stevielynn

Hey guys, 

I am thinking of trying the IUI treatment its only 1,000 i think n seems quite good. I am a step-mother to 2kids and my partner is 11years older than me, the things is am i to young to be tryin for this as im only 19 coming 20!!! If anyone has any answers on if im to young please say. Even thou the treatment is quite successful I'm still quite worried about it!! Is anyone goin/gone through this?????????? :shrug:


----------



## Amy 1

I am so annoyed been to appointment today after op in July for ovarian drilling and lap ne'er worked. Have been given clomid !! But can't take until get a period. Which is rubbish so frustrated. Have been told because my patner has two children from previous partner so they will not aka Nhs fund iui or ivf !!!! Devestated. Xx


----------



## _Princess_

Trying4ever - can you please pass on any cost/info you have for private IUI in the essex area?

Thank you so much :)


----------



## nqhappy1

Hi, while I know you are looking for UK IUI cost info, you might like to take a look at some IUI cost statistics I came across the other day. It's for the US, but you can convert I guess. It's for the "total IUI cost in 2012", and it looks like from $1200 to $2000 per IUI cycle. Anyway, the article is here. Hope it helps.

N.


----------

